# Abrir puerto del router D-Link DI604



## MartinRRR (Dic 22, 2009)

Hola mis amigos

Tengo un problema
Tengo un router D-Link DI604






Y no puedo abrir los puertos para hacer un server

Probe de todo y no puedo, abri los puertos desde la pagina pero mi server  del Counter Strike sigue sin poder ser visto por los jugadores, (si conecto la PC directo al moidem anda, osea que el problema es el router)

¡Coimo hago?

Muchas Gracias


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 23, 2009)

Falta info, que módem tenes, que proveedor de Internet y tipo de servicio, que puerto queres abrir.
Que pusiste en Virtual Server
Que tenes en configurado en Home - WAN
Si tenes Cablemodem, cagaste.
Si tenes un módem ADSL suele ser también router, el problema es el módem, configuralo en DMZ o mejor solo como módem.


----------

